# محاضرات تكييف قيمة جداً



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

فيما يلي مجموعة كبيرة من محاضرات تكييف باللغة الانكليزية كملفات pdf مفيدة ومركزة جداً من موقع:

http://www.pdhengineer.com/

وللتسهيل هذه روابط مباشرة للمحاضرات:

*Air Conditioning and Heating*

Air Conditioning Systems

Air Conditioning with Thermal Energy Storage

Air-Cooled Lithium Bromide Absorption for CHP Applications

Alternatives to Active HVAC Systems

An Introduction To Air Conditioning Systems

An Introduction to Design of Heating and Cooling Distribution Systems

Centralized Vs Decentralized Air Conditioning Systems

Cooling Water Problems and Solutions

Evaporative Cooling Design Guidelines

Heat Loss Calculations and Principles

Heat Rejection Options in HVAC Systems

HVAC - Boiler Systems

HVAC - Hydronic Systems

HVAC Chilled Water Distribution Schemes

HVAC Cooling Load Calculations and Principles

HVAC Energy Conservation thru Cooling Water Treatment

HVAC Optimization with Cold Air Distribution

HVAC Tips for Green Buildings

Micro-Combined Heat and Power Systems

Overview of Chiller Compressors

Overview of Vapor Absorption Cooling Systems

Ozone Treatment for Cooling Towers

Selection Tips for Air-Conditioning Systems​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Air Distribution*

Air Movement and Fire Protection

Basic Principles of Air Distribution

Commercial Kitchen Ventilation Improvements

Design Options for HVAC Distribution Systems

Displacement Ventilation and Dedicated Outdoor Air Systems

HVAC - Variable Air Volume Systems

HVAC - Ventilation and Exhaust Systems

Kitchen Makeup Air

Underfloor Air Distribution

VAV System Design
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Dehumidification*

Desiccant Dehumidification Systems for Comfort Conditioning

Desiccant Dehumidification Wheel Testing
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Ducts and Components
*

Duct Sealing with Aerosolized Sealant Particles

Duct Thermal Performance

Ductsox and Fabric Air Distribution Systems

Ductwork - Exterior Exposed

Fire and Smoke Damper Selection


Flexible Ducts - Thermaflex


VAV System Design

Improving the Efficiency of Duct Systems

Vibration Isolation Optimization

Terminal Units​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Fans and Pumps*

Design Considerations for Hydronic Pumping Systems

Fan Coil Basics - Titus

HVAC Pumps: Characteristics and Energy Efficiency

Industrial Fan Fundamentals
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Filtration and Disinfection*

Fabric Filter Bag Leak Detection

Filters for Industry

Filtration and Air Cleaning Systems

HVAC Design for Pharmaceutical Facilities (GMP's)

HVAC for Cleanroom Facilities

Protecting Building Environments from Airborne Chemical, Biological or Radiological Attacks

UV Lamps in Air Circulating Ductwork
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Miscellaneous*

Air Door Applications and Powered Aire Product Awareness

Commercial HVAC

HVAC - Concepts and Fundamentals

HVAC Design Consideration for Corrosive Environments

HVAC Design for Hospitals and Healthcare Facilities

HVAC - Equipment and Systems

HVAC for Oil and Gas


Laboratories Best Practices: Chilled Beams


Laboratories Best Practices: Commissioning Containment Systems

Laboratories Best Practices: Energy Recovery

Laboratories Best Practices: Manifolding Exhaust

Laboratories Best Practices: Minimizing Reheat

Laboratories Best Practices: Modeling Exhaust Dispersion

Laboratories Best Practices: Right Sizing Equipment Loads

Safe Rooms and Shelters - Chemical, Biological and Radiological Threat Protection

Ultrasonic Humidifiers
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Noise Control*

Acoustical Considerations in HVAC Systems

Noise and Vibration Control

Sound Attenuators - Aerosonics Products and Applications
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Psychrometrics*

Application of Psychrometrics to Heating and Cooling

Psychometrics and its Use in HVAC

Psychrometrics Through Computer Simulation
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Refrigeration*

Fundamentals of Refrigeration

HVAC - Chilling Systems

Overview of Refrigeration Systems

Selection Tips for Environmentally Safe Refrigerants
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*System Analysis*

Using Simulation for Performance Validation and Energy Analysis of HVAC Systems
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

كانت هذه جميع المحاضرات المتوفرة في الموقع في مجال التكييف

أرجو تنبيهي في حال وجود مشكلة بأي رابط ولا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## baraa harith (19 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم يداك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
ووالله ادعو لك بكل خير


----------



## mohamedtop (19 أغسطس 2011)

خالص الشكر لك اخى العزيز وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 أغسطس 2011)

محاضرات مفيدة
تشكر على المجهود
بورك في عملك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (20 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا



الله يبارك فيك يا أخي



baraa harith قال:


> الله يسلم يداك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير
> ووالله ادعو لك بكل خير



تسلم يا أخ براء والله يبارك فيك ولك مثل ما دعيت لي



badran mohammed قال:


> محاضرات مفيدة
> تشكر على المجهود
> بورك في عملك



العفو منك أخي ...و أرجو الإفادة للجميع


----------



## ibrahim1hj (20 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك , و يعطيك العافية


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (23 أغسطس 2011)

ibrahim1hj قال:


> بارك الله فيك , و يعطيك العافية



الله يعافيك ويبارك فيك


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع ... نظراً لأهمية الكتب


----------



## أبوعمور (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلول تبريد (10 أكتوبر 2011)

كتب رائعة شكـــــــرا


----------



## sd_abs (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يوفقك على هذا المجهود ويجازيك خير الجزاء


----------



## wael nesim (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد الف الف الف شكر على مجهودك الرائع ده وتقسيمك للموضوع حلو جدا


----------



## hikal007 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لك . فعلا محاضرات ممتازه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مجموعة محاضرات لايستغني عن قراءتها و دراستها أحد 
وكل من يقرأها سيدعو لك بالتمام الصحة و العافية و البركة في الرزق و العلم و المال و الأهل 
مشكور مشكور مشكور على هذه القيمة و الثراء الذي تكرمت بها علينا و ننتظر مجموعة مماثلة في الصحي و مكافحة الحريق 
وفقكم الله واصلح مابين يديك و رزقكم خيرا من حيث نحتسب و من حيث لا تحتسب 
وصلي اللهم على حبيبك المصطفي صلاة وسلاما يليقان بمقامه و شفعه فينا يوم الشفاعة و ارزقنا الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
آمين


----------



## ahmedakkam (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> مجموعة محاضرات لايستغني عن قراءتها و دراستها أحد
> وكل من يقرأها سيدعو لك بالتمام الصحة و العافية و البركة في الرزق و العلم و المال و الأهل
> مشكور مشكور مشكور على هذه القيمة و الثراء الذي تكرمت بها علينا و ننتظر مجموعة مماثلة في الصحي و مكافحة الحريق
> ...



أسعدني مرورك يا بشمهندس صبري 

كنت أضفت موضوع في محاضرات العلوم الميكانيكية ويحوي محاضرات عديدة عن الصحي وإطفاء الحريق, وقد أضفته في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية نظراً لأن قسم التكييف والتبريد مختص في هذا المجال فقط.

للاطلاع هذا هو الموضوع:

محاضرات قيمة في العلوم الميكانيكية


----------



## mohammed khaled (23 يناير 2012)

جزيل الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ASHRAF100 (24 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## كباسه (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما نافعا فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 فبراير 2012)

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


رفع الموضوع


----------



## wael gamil sayed (13 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك وزادك علما نافعا فى الدنيا والآخرة*​


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (13 فبراير 2012)

من اراد ان يصبح مهندس تكييف محترف فليحفظ هذه الكتيبات عن ظهر قلب

رائع جدا هذا الكتاب

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أبريل 2012)

ادعو الله لك 
بتمام الصحة و العافية و البركة في الرزق و العلم و المال و الأهل​


----------



## ama2828 (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الله سعد (10 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس اسامه


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

صاحب هذا الموضوع فى الاسر فرج الله كربه و كرب كل حبيس
الموضوع للرفع حتى يراه اكبر قدر من الاعضاء فيكون صدقه جاريه له 

اللهم فك اسره


----------



## akram77 (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس انا مش عارف هنجيب وقت منين عشان نلحق نقرأ كل ده اقول ايه ماكناش دخلنا ميكانيكا يلا الحمد لله


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## younis najjar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يامشرفنا المميز


----------



## eyadinuae (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك الله بيك مواضيع مفيدة جدا ومتخصصة وفعلا مكتبة ممتازة ... بالعراقي : رحمة الله والديك*


----------



## md beida (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> كانت هذه جميع المحاضرات المتوفرة في الموقع في مجال التكييف
> 
> أرجو تنبيهي في حال وجود مشكلة بأي رابط ولا تنسونا من الدعاء




الله يعافيك ويبارك فيك​


----------



## علاء شراكي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوي


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 نوفمبر 2012)

قيمة جدا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاد الكريم (2 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## vouda (2 نوفمبر 2012)

thanx


----------



## سامي الجن (2 نوفمبر 2012)

good 


http://www.pdhengineer.com


----------



## ramz (18 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا سوري يا اصيل


----------



## asd_zxc (2 فبراير 2013)

كم انت كبييييييييييييييييييييييييير ايه الحلبى...تسلم ايدك يا هندسة وربنا يباركلك


----------



## سعد3 (2 مارس 2013)

بارك لله فيك ....


----------



## جلول تبريد (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الكريم أبو اسامة الحلبي فتح الله علينا وعليكم بالخير وأمن السلامة و الإسلام وكل الإخوا الكرام


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2013)

لو تعلمون ما بها من كنوووووز لقرأتموها ولـــــــــــــــــــــــكن للاسف نحن الشعوب العربيه لانقرأ - اتمنى ان استفزكم حتى تقرؤها فو الله والله انها محاضرات تصنع مهندس لايشق له غبااااار

مهندس اسامه \ ارفع لك القبعه على هذا الطرح ففيها من العلم الوفير ومن الخبره العمليه الكثير الكثير


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مروان البنا (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## moamar_1970 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعل ذلك بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.ابراهيم الفقيه (11 يوليو 2013)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng89 (31 يوليو 2013)

:75:

بارك الله فيك مهندس اسامة و اثابك الله على المجهود الرائع​


----------



## خالدعباس موسى (31 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس اسامة فك الله اسرك وجبر كسرك وفرج همك ونفث كربك وغفر لك ذنبك وادخلك الجنة من دون حساب ولا عقاب ونصر الله اخواننا فى سوريا


----------



## fadhash (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررر جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ


----------



## hooka (28 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الطرح :20: 
بس لو ممكن حد يرفع المحاضرات علي اي موقع عشان كلها بقت بفلوس علي الموقع


----------



## hooka (20 ديسمبر 2013)

hooka قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الطرح :20:
> بس لو ممكن حد يرفع المحاضرات علي اي موقع عشان كلها بقت بفلوس علي الموقع



ممكن يا بسمهندس اسامة ترفعها علي الدروب بوكس


----------



## ME2011 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

أتمنى من الإخوة الأعضاء الذين لديهم الملفات أن يقوموا برفعها للأهمية ، حيث الملفات على الموقع الرئيسي أصبحت مدفوعة.


----------



## البراء سامح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

وأتمنى إعادة الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## malikalmubarak (30 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن رفع المحاضرات علي اي موقع عشان كلها بقت بفلوس علي الموقع الان

​


----------

